

Handing Out Money To Advertise Website... - theklub
http://news.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/hi/newsbeat/newsid_7869000/7869277.stm
A guy in NYC is handing out money to everyone if they wait in line.  Seems like a decent way to advertise a website.  He must have a lot of extra money.
======
coglethorpe
All that money handed out and the BBC didn't even mention the site name.

------
DanHulton
"Basically I just need to pay my bills and save money, and this money helps me
do that. With my $50 I'm going to grab a McDonald's now."

I think someone is confused about saving money, and how to accomplish it,
really.

------
theklub
bailoutbooth.com is the website.

~~~
coglethorpe
It was painful to look at.

------
truebosko
Yes, very curious as to what the site is.

